# Update on Wyndham's position on use of guest certificates 2020



## jerrybev (Jun 4, 2020)

weeks ago we decided not to go  to myrtle beach, S.C. this June and called Wyndham to see if we could get a  guest certificate and give the unit to a friend.  I was told that it probably will  get canceled.  We  went ahead and  requested a guest certificate, it was granted and confirmation sent to us and our guest May 29.   Corporate said, if it is going to be canceled, it will be canceled 14 days out,  which would be May 29 and it was not canceled on May 29.   However,  On june 3,  (9 days out from check in) we received an email that the reservation had been cancelled.  We called Wyndham and they said that no guest certificates usage will be allowed through the end of year 2020.   As result of Wyndham's action, we had to disappoint and  inform our guest of the negative news that they had been canceled.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 4, 2020)

There are several other threads on the Wyndham forum that deal with the same matter.  I don't claim to be an expert on the issue -- I don't think there are any.  Several of us are trying to cobble together what is likely to happen in the various circumstances.

I had two extended chats with Wyndham vacation counselors earlier today.  They can only tell you what is the policy today, not what it will be tomorrow nor how long it will last.

I have nine reservations in July, most of which I'll cancel.  I may use one or two if I can.  Or I may play around with some -- enter Presto deClown as a guest to see what happens.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 4, 2020)

I think it would make sense for Wyndham to prioritize reservations using complimentary guest certificates next in line (after owners). I'm not ready to burn mine (you can call me crazy). After all, those are something we earn/paid for with our ownership level. And more likely, than not, were encouraged by sales to purchase more points (for our friends, family, or rentals). 

Agree, lots of speculations.  And who knows what policy will be in place tomorrow. Who knows what the covid situation will look like tomorrow. Seems crazy to me, we're opening things up here in Nebraska and the hospital has never been more full - highest number of covid patients ever and we're doing elective surgeries.  And yet we continue to loosen up.


----------



## Normita (Jun 4, 2020)

What I found interesting is that if you go on Wyndham's site, there is a section for non-owners to rent.  There, they are even offering July rentals (none in June) at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 4, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I have nine reservations in July, most of which I'll cancel.  I may use one or two if I can.  Or I may play around with some -- enter Presto deClown as a guest to see what happens.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 4, 2020)

If Wyndham Extra Holidays is renting there is no reason to cancel an owner reservation. Most owners with children only vacation during the summer because of school. The owners' use needs to have a priority over Wyndham Extra Holidays. If not them Wyndham timeshares are a scam and the word needs to be spread.


----------



## montygz (Jun 4, 2020)

55plus said:


> If Wyndham Extra Holidays is renting there is no reason to cancel an owner reservation. Most owners with children only vacation during the summer because of school. The owners' use needs to have a priority over Wyndham Extra Holidays. If not them Wyndham timeshares are a scam and the word needs to be spread.


Doesn't Wyndham Extra Holidays rent the points of Wyndham owners? If Wyndham owners can't travel because of COVID or the economy, they may want to rent their points and recoup some money by using Extra Holidays.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 5, 2020)

Why can Wyndham rent an owners point and an owner can't rent their own points directly.

Seems paradoxical to me


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2020)

lisa1001 said:


> Why can Wyndham rent an owners point and an owner can't rent their own points directly.
> 
> Seems paradoxical to me



He who makes the rules, rules!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 5, 2020)

montygz said:


> Doesn't Wyndham Extra Holidays rent the points of Wyndham owners? If Wyndham owners can't travel because of COVID or the economy, they may want to rent their points and recoup some money by using Extra Holidays.


That is likely what Wyndham would LOVE to see happen.  Perhaps part of the plan.  There are numerous posts about how how using Extra Holidsays is not a great idea for owners. Wyndham takes a huge cut, if the rooms don't rent or only partially get rented, the owner is SOL.  Shameful Wyndham won't allow owners to do what is in the owners best interest (and rent out their points themselves or allow friends or family to use them).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 5, 2020)

Extra Holidays is Wyndham's timeshare rental arm.  The source for inventory for Extra Holidays is threefold as follows:

1.  Wyndham owned pooled points (which are sourced from existing Wyndham points ownership, Ovations, and third party resale contract purchases)
2.  Wyndham dedicated rental units - Wyndham had dedicated units for the Sales & Marketing division and for employee use in the past - these units were ALL reallocated several years ago for rentals - these units were never part of the ownership base)
3.  Owner pooled points - what most everyone else is referring to on this thread - points given to Wyndham to rent on behalf of owners.

With respect to the debate as to whether or not Wyndham should be renting via Extra Holidays during times of limited occupancy - and the argument as to whether Wyndham should prioritize owner based points and allow GC use over and above their own points pools - I get it and I understand the argument.  But at the same time, Wyndham is a publicly held corporation - with a primary fiduciary responsibility to it's shareholders - NOT to the private timeshare owners.  Sometimes these two categories align, and sometimes they do not.  When they do not - it's a tough balancing act - because technically the SEC legally requires Wyndham to act in good faith to its fiduciary responsibilities and its shareholders.  The SEC could care less about timeshare owners in reality.  I think people conveniently minimize this important aspect of what Wyndham has to do as a publicly held company.  So in this regard - if Wyndham can generate revenue during times of adversity by renting from all three categories of inventory listed above - even if it means existing owner ability to use GCs lose out - then that may very well occur - regardless of how anyone may feel about it.  

I'm not saying this is actually happening just to be clear.  I've seen many posts on Facebook groups indicating that people who have made reservations through Extra Holidays have had their reservations canceled as well.  So it's not _just _owner GC reservations that are being cancelled. I don't know the order of events that dictate reservation cancellations though.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 5, 2020)

montygz said:


> Doesn't Wyndham Extra Holidays rent the points of Wyndham owners? If Wyndham owners can't travel because of COVID or the economy, they may want to rent their points and recoup some money by using Extra Holidays.





lisa1001 said:


> Why can Wyndham rent an owners point and an owner can't rent their own points directly.
> 
> Seems paradoxical to me


Not only does Wyndham rent out for other owners (at a very high cost to the owner), but Wyndham rents their millions upon million upon millions of points they maintain and control. Wyndham obtains these points through their develoments, Ovation, foreclosures, etc. Basically the points are in their inventory that have not sold yet. It's a commercial use enterprise. According to Wyndham's own policy commercial use is prohibited.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 5, 2020)

55plus said:


> Not only does Wyndham rent out for other owners (at a very high cost to the owner), but Wyndham rents their millions upon million upon millions of points they maintain and control. Wyndham obtains these points through their develoments, Ovation, foreclosures, etc. Basically the points are in their inventory that have not sold yet. It's a commercial use enterprise. *According to Wyndham's own policy commercial use is prohibited*.



Not sure I would go as far as to say that.  The policy you're referencing is in the member's directory, but is applicable to members/owners, not to Wyndham.  The reason it exists is to prevent the potential competition from members/owners as "megarenters" and the effect they would have on Wyndham.  IMHO, operating a timeshare business is a commercial use of the property in the first place, so it wouldn't make a lot of sense to say that a timeshare operator cannot engage in commercial use of the property.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 5, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Not sure I would go as far as to say that.  The policy you're referencing is in the member's directory, but is applicable to members/owners, not to Wyndham.  The reason it exists is to prevent the potential competition from members/owners as "megarenters" and the effect they would have on Wyndham.  IMHO, operating a timeshare business is a commercial use of the property in the first place, so it wouldn't make a lot of sense to say that a timeshare operator cannot engage in commercial use of the property.


Contracting with timeshare owners to broker their reservations is owners using their timeshare as a commercial venture, against Wyndham's policy. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, it's frustrating not finding availability on the owners' website, but finding it available to rent on Extra Holidays, Craigslist, etc. I have reservations for July and Extra Holidays has the exact same reservations for rent. If my reservation is cancelled and the Extra Holidays remains available to rent, I'm going to make a lot of noise. Wyndham stated in writing, "Owners First."


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 5, 2020)

I know I sound cynical but it's almost like Wyndham is trying to make it so owner's points expire before they can actually use them all. Most owners aren't savvy with point deposit and RCI. I always express book Bonnet Creek weekends in the fall just to make sure I use up every single point/ housekeeping credit I have, but others may not be so lucky to be that close to a resort that big.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 5, 2020)

55plus said:


> Contracting with timeshare owners to broker their reservations is owners using their timeshare as a commercial venture, against Wyndham's policy. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, it's frustrating not finding availability on the owners' website, but finding it available to rent on Extra Holidays, Craigslist, etc. I have reservations for July and Extra Holidays has the exact same reservations for rent. If my reservation is cancelled and the Extra Holidays remains available to rent, I'm going to make a lot of noise. Wyndham stated in writing, "Owners First."


Disclaimer: It's owners first only if Wyndham isn't profiting off owners points with booking of Extra Holidays reservations.
Better yet if your reservation is cancelled book the Extra Holiday vacation and report back the out come.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 5, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Disclaimer: It's owners first only if Wyndham isn't profiting off owners points with booking of Extra Holidays reservations.
> Better yet if your reservation is cancelled book the Extra Holiday vacation and report back the out come.


Thats my plan. Book it through Extra Holidays all the way up to payment if my reservation is cancelled. I'll make screenshots thought the booking process and raise some hell with Wyndham because I'll have evidence from their commercial use venture (Extra Holidays) website.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2020)

55plus said:


> Thats my plan. Book it through Extra Holidays all the way up to payment if my reservation is cancelled. I'll make screenshots thought the booking process and raise some hell with Wyndham because I'll have evidence from their commercial use venture (Extra Holidays) website.



And Wyndham will say yes, Extra Holidays is commercial use, what's your point?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Extra Holidays is Wyndham's timeshare rental arm.  The source for inventory for Extra Holidays is threefold as follows:
> 
> 1.  Wyndham owned pooled points (which are sourced from existing Wyndham points ownership, Ovations, and third party resale contract purchases)
> 2.  Wyndham dedicated rental units - Wyndham had dedicated units for the Sales & Marketing division and for employee use in the past - these units were ALL reallocated several years ago for rentals - these units were never part of the ownership base)
> ...



There is another source of points for wyndham's rentals and that is the  points owners exchange for airfare, cruises car rentals etc

and another consequence of the no guest reservations policy is that the last of the mega-renters are being squeezed pretty hard


----------



## 55plus (Jun 5, 2020)

chapjim said:


> And Wyndham will say yes, Extra Holidays is commercial use, what's your point?


My point is, is Wyndham going to honor their word, "Owners First?"


----------



## Eric B (Jun 5, 2020)

My guess is they will.  Owners have a demonstrated willingness to buy TS, while renters don’t.  It might be interesting to see the comparative sales conversion rate for each.  Concentrating on owner reservations might be consistent with fiduciary duties to shareholders, followed by exchanges, then rentals.  Follow the money, as Deep Throat said.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 5, 2020)

ronparise said:


> There is another source of points for wyndham's rentals and that is the  points owners exchange for airfare, cruises car rentals etc
> 
> and another consequence of the no guest reservations policy is that the last of the mega-renters are being squeezed pretty hard


Some how I believe many are being squeezed out by the policy of  eliminating GC,s and helping owners first. Its also helping to eliminate the competition to Extra holidays rentals.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 5, 2020)

55plus said:


> My point is, is Wyndham going to honor their word, "Owners First?"


Only if it dosen't affect their bottom line. Look at all the programs that help owners. Ovations for example. Great way to buy back inventory for $0  or help a owner exit at no cost to Wyndham. Its not about helping owners never ever will be. it's all about Wyndham taking what owners will give them coming or going. Spin it any way you want Wyndham bottom line comes first.


----------



## grey678 (Jun 5, 2020)

We have been owners since the 90's and not using our time like before, and have let friends and family use our time,  It seems we have been left out of this situation, We are VIP'
Silver and have several weeks,  Not excessive.  We pay our main, fees, homeowner fees etc and we should be able to use our weeks as we see not someone else.  Wyndham doesn't mind taking our monies.  We pay far more than the one week owner and should have the same privileges.   That being said we should have been allowed to use some of our time as others have.
We feel when all is said and done new guidelines will be written to cover this situation.  I have seen where one couple says a class action law suite is being filed.  We certainly understand why.
The policy should be fair to all owners, elimination guest certificates is certainly not fair.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 5, 2020)

It


grey678 said:


> We have been owners since the 90's and not using our time like before, and have let friends and family use our time,  It seems we have been left out of this situation, We are VIP'
> Silver and have several weeks,  Not excessive.  We pay our main, fees, homeowner fees etc and we should be able to use our weeks as we see not someone else.  Wyndham doesn't mind taking our monies.  We pay far more than the one week owner and should have the same privileges.   That being said we should have been allowed to use some of our time as others have.
> We feel when all is said and done new guidelines will be written to cover this situation.  I have seen where one couple says a class action law suite is being filed.  We certainly understand why.
> The policy should be fair to all owners, elimination guest certificates is certainly not fair.


It all depends on if you use GC's. Why give priority to a guest's or rental reservation over a owners? Should a GC's or a rental reservation take priority over a owners? Good luck winning a class action vs Wyndham. Wyhdham has the right to change club rules when they decide it neccessary.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2020)

55plus said:


> My point is, is Wyndham going to honor their word, "Owners First?"



"Owners first" means owners before guests.  That's that they are doing -- reducing occupancy by placing owners before guests.

It is naive to think "Owners first" means owners before the corporation.  It would be a major malfeasance to risk the survival of the corporation because the Board of Directors decided to take care of owners first.  It won't happen and you need to get used to it.

@HitchHiker71 gave a pretty good summary of governance of publicly held corporations.  You must have missed it.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2020)

grey678 said:


> We have been owners since the 90's and not using our time like before, and have let friends and family use our time,  It seems we have been left out of this situation, We are VIP'
> Silver and have several weeks,  Not excessive.  We pay our main, fees, homeowner fees etc and we should be able to use our weeks as we see not someone else.  Wyndham doesn't mind taking our monies.  We pay far more than the one week owner and should have the same privileges.   That being said we should have been allowed to use some of our time as others have.
> We feel when all is said and done new guidelines will be written to cover this situation.  I have seen where one couple says a class action law suite is being filed.  We certainly understand why.
> The policy should be fair to all owners, elimination guest certificates is certainly not fair.



Class actions are good for attorneys, not so much for plaintiffs.  *IF* they win or settle, attorneys get money, the plaintiffs get coupons or vouchers.


----------



## Normita (Jun 6, 2020)

I had a really interesting conversation with a Wyndham reservation agent (in Springfield MO) about 2 hours ago.  I have a reservation in Clearwater starting June 21, and yesterday I received their "welcome to the resort" confirmation.  So since that probably suggests that they are not planning to cancel my reservation,  I phoned to make sure that I could still cancel closer to the time (today is the "normal" 15 days ahead).  She said that until June 30, reservations can be cancelled up to 24 hours ahead without losing points.  I live in Canada, and at present the border is closed, so I asked her, if the border does not reopen, can I send a friend?  She said Yes, as long as I order a G.C.  I said that I had heard that G.C.s were not allowed.  She replied that that *was *true but yesterday, she received a directive that G.C.s were allowed for reservations after June 15!!!!  She said that so many owners had complained that Wyndham changed the policy.   Now I don't know if this is really true, or is it because I am a Pres. Reserve owner, but *it sounds as if we should all keep phoning and complaining*!
I guess I will find out in about 10 days when I try to get a G.C., as I am pretty sure that we can't go.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 6, 2020)

Normita said:


> I had a really interesting conversation with a Wyndham reservation agent (in Springfield MO) about 2 hours ago. I have a reservation in Clearwater starting June 21, and yesterday I received their "welcome to the resort" confirmation. So since that probably suggests that they are not planning to cancel my reservation, I phoned to make sure that I could still cancel closer to the time (today is the "normal" 15 days ahead). She said that until June 30, reservations can be cancelled up to 24 hours ahead without losing points. I live in Canada, and at present the border is closed, so I asked her, if the border does not reopen, can I send a friend? She said Yes, as long as I order a G.C. I said that I had heard that G.C.s were not allowed. She replied that that *was *true but yesterday, she received a directive that G.C.s were allowed for reservations after June 15!!!! She said that so many owners had complained that Wyndham changed the policy. Now I don't know if this is really true, or is it because I am a Pres. Reserve owner, but *it sounds as if we should all keep phoning and complaining*!
> I guess I will find out in about 10 days when I try to get a G.C., as I am pretty sure that we can't go.



We are seeing chatter on the forums as well indicating that the GC moratorium is being lifted - and that the verbiage has been removed from the website. Wyndham does appear to be listening to its owners! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jun 6, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We are seeing chatter on the forums as well indicating that the GC moratorium is being lifted - and that the verbiage has been removed from the website. Wyndham does appear to be listening to its owners!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've done my share of posting and complaining and it's nice to think that Wyndham is listening, although they might not be.  The problem is Wyndham also has to listen to state and local governments and health departments and, if social distancing and occupancy limits are mandated, there go the guest reservations.

I've canceled my June & July reservations that were intended to be rented.  I don't want to have to explain to a potential renter conditions like those at Bonnet Creek, where all the resort's pools are closed and you can use the pool over at the hotel but you have to make a reservation and no, I won't reduce the price of my rental.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 6, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I've done my share of posting and complaining and it's nice to think that Wyndham is listening, although they might not be.  The problem is Wyndham also has to listen to state and local governments and health departments and, if social distancing and occupancy limits are mandated, there go the guest reservations.
> 
> I've canceled my June & July reservations that were intended to be rented.  I don't want to have to explain to a potential renter conditions like those at Bonnet Creek, where all the resort's pools are closed and you can use the pool over at the hotel but you have to make a reservation and no, I won't reduce the price of my rental.



Well the occupancy at Bonnet Creek last week was just rediculous. If I had to guess, 30/1149 rooms had people in them. I had a great time having the  resort all to myself, but with only 2 pools open they could have easily had 300 rooms filled and kept everyone 6 feet apart. I had the lazy river all to myself just about every time I used it.


----------



## LDBEH (Jun 7, 2020)

It should go back to who made the reservation first...If I am an owner that made a reservation for a friend 9 months ago...why should Wyndham be able to say that my points used as an owner (given to a friend) are not the same as an owner using their points for themselves.  I do not believe that Wyndham should have royal authority (above the club written rules) to determine how and where and the ways in which I use the points that I purchased.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 7, 2020)

LDBEH said:


> It should go back to who made the reservation first...If I am an owner that made a reservation for a friend 9 months ago...why should Wyndham be able to say that my points used as an owner (given to a friend) are not the same as an owner using their points for themselves.  I do not believe that Wyndham should have royal authority (above the club written rules) to determine how and where and the ways in which I use the points that I purchased.


If you purchased Undivided Interest points in the Club Wyndham program or are using points "converted from a deeded ownership," then you are subject to the rules of that program.  There is sure to be a rule in that program that the rules governing the program may be changed at any time.  That would be the equivalent of "royal authority."


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 8, 2020)

The bummer of using the order of reservations is the folks that had to reschedule from the closure period.  I made my April reservations at the 13 month mark, but my reschedule to July was only a couple of months prior to check in.


----------



## SLoB (Jun 8, 2020)

I have been a TUG member for a while, just reading the forums and gaining a lot of info.  Thank you all for that!  I thought I needed to post with what happened to our reservation last week.  We had booked a 2bd at Seawatch (villas)  last Sept, for our daughter who is not on the owners list, so we needed a GC  ( the gc wasn't put in till Feb.).  The reservation was for 6/26/20 - 7/3/20.  Last Wed., we received an email saying that the booking was cancelled, so I looked online the next day, and sure enough, it was cancelled, and our points were returned.  I got on again Friday, and looked, and the reservation was back on and the points were taken off again!  I called reservations, and he told me he thought it was probably a glitch in the new software, and that it would straiten itself out again.  He mentioned that all he knew was all gc were cancelled through 2020.  The reservation was still there this morn, so we called again, but this time the person said that it was re-instated!  So, it looks like they are opening up a little more, and Wyndham has maybe changed their policy somewhat


----------



## chapjim (Jun 8, 2020)

Mere owners don't have a need to know.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 8, 2020)

SLoB said:


> I have been a TUG member for a while, just reading the forums and gaining a lot of info.  Thank you all for that!  I thought I needed to post with what happened to our reservation last week.  We had booked a 2bd at Seawatch (villas)  last Sept, for our daughter who is not on the owners list, so we needed a GC  ( the gc wasn't put in till Feb.).  The reservation was for 6/26/20 - 7/3/20.  Last Wed., we received an email saying that the booking was cancelled, so I looked online the next day, and sure enough, it was cancelled, and our points were returned.  I got on again Friday, and looked, and the reservation was back on and the points were taken off again!  I called reservations, and he told me he thought it was probably a glitch in the new software, and that it would straiten itself out again.  He mentioned that all he knew was all gc were cancelled through 2020.  The reservation was still there this morn, so we called again, but this time the person said that it was re-instated!  So, it looks like they are opening up a little more, and Wyndham has maybe changed their policy somewhat


Pretty crazy. That hasn't happened to me, but good to know to keep an eye on things. And yikes, I can imagine that happening, cancelling flights and such, only to have it reappear. I know Wyndham is trying, and these are trying times, but seems a little more crazy than I can handle right now (in terms of counting on anything or planning a vacation). One certainly needs to be able to be flexible and roll with the punches.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jun 8, 2020)

The FAQ under the COVID section on the wyndham website still says the below and it also says it was updated June 8th.  

One of the updates done today appears to be in regards to how they have the resorts listed in the two columns. One column now says Resorts Open and the other says Resorts Opening Soon.  Seawatch is under the Resorts Open column which is maybe why they reinstated  SLoB's reservation.  If the resort is under the now open column does that mean no reservations are getting cancelled for those resorts anymore?  If so why didn't they change the FAQ.

Agree that it is anybody's guess as to what they are doing.

What are we doing to ensure owners are able to book at the destinations they want?

Owner reservations are being prioritized above all other reservations. Guests, exchange, and rental reservations will be canceled in order to give owners sole access to resorts during this initial reopening phase.

There are some instances where owner reservations may be cancelled in order to remain within the limited occupancy guidelines and practice safe social distancing measures. Several factors are being taken into consideration as we identify reservations to cancel such as when the reservation was booked and reservation dates. We are doing everything we can to ensure owners on-site will have a safe and enjoyable vacation during their stay.


----------



## Normita (Jun 8, 2020)

Today I spoke to a Wyndham agent who said that all guest confirmations, whether made by telephone or online would be honoured.  True???


----------



## dgalati (Jun 8, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> The FAQ under the COVID section on the wyndham website still says the below and it also says it was updated June 8th.
> 
> One of the updates done today appears to be in regards to how they have the resorts listed in the two columns. One column now says Resorts Open and the other says Resorts Opening Soon.  Seawatch is under the Resorts Open column which is maybe why they reinstated  SLoB's reservation.  If the resort is under the now open column does that mean no reservations are getting cancelled for those resorts anymore?  If so why didn't they change the FAQ.
> 
> ...


Mega renters are taking a beating with this policy of canceling with short notice. Sounds like way to much aggravation and work for me. I personally wouldn't want to be the lessor or lessee on either end of a rental today. The strategy of renting from a VIP in the discount window door closed and another one opened. I Just picked up a free Grand Desert deed from a post card company and will make it work for the way I travel. 1.4 million points available beginning 2021. Buyer to to pay maintenance fees starting in 2021.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 8, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> The FAQ under the COVID section on the wyndham website still says the below and it also says it was updated June 8th.
> 
> One of the updates done today appears to be in regards to how they have the resorts listed in the two columns. One column now says Resorts Open and the other says Resorts Opening Soon.  Seawatch is under the Resorts Open column which is maybe why they reinstated  SLoB's reservation.  If the resort is under the now open column does that mean no reservations are getting cancelled for those resorts anymore?  If so why didn't they change the FAQ.
> 
> ...



The other thing is there's "open" and there's "open, but . . . ."  

We saw reports that Bonnet Creek was open but the pools, etc., were closed and to go to a pool, you had to make a reservation to use the pool at the hotel.  Subsequently, there's another report that pools, lazy rivers, etc., were not only open but were barely utilized.  People need to know not only what resorts are open but what's open at the resorts.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 8, 2020)

chapjim said:


> The other thing is there's "open" and there's "open, but . . . ."
> 
> We saw reports that Bonnet Creek was open but the pools, etc., were closed and to go to a pool, you had to make a reservation to use the pool at the hotel.  Subsequently, there's another report that pools, lazy rivers, etc., were not only open but were barely utilized.  People need to know not only what resorts are open but what's open at the resorts.



Only the village center pool requires a reservation. The grande was first come first serve.
*

*


----------



## chapjim (Jun 8, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Only the village center pool requires a reservation. The grande was first come first serve.
> *View attachment 21855*



Sorry, but I don't know pool names.  The poster says it's the hotel.  Does it apply to resort pools, too?

Regardless, it's a world different than a few days ago.  Very encouraging.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 8, 2020)

So I am at Emerald Grande now. It is OPEN, not just open. Seriously, OPEN. I was at PCB last night. People were in the pools this morning, , though they are keeping limits. Here in a non-Wyndham managed resort, OPEN. I'm overlooking the Harborwalk. Not a mask to be seen. I was at Walmart earlier (wearing my mask) and maybe 20% of customers wore them. It was the same story in Myrtle Beach.

My kids are totally confused. We came in from Disney on March 6th and they stayed in until last Wednesday. They watched me sew several hundred facemasks and send them to pilots. They saw the news. And then, it was done. Like it was just a bad dream. They point out the lack of masks and the lack of social distancing. It is just mind-boggling.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 9, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I Just picked up a free Grand Desert deed from a post card company and will make it work for the way I travel. 1.4 million points available beginning 2021. Buyer to to pay maintenance fees starting in 2021.


Post card company or did you take advantage of someone here on TUGG asking for help?? I’ve heard about some of your deals- offers to TUGGers


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 9, 2020)

bendadin said:


> So I am at Emerald Grande now. It is OPEN, not just open. Seriously, OPEN. I was at PCB last night. People were in the pools this morning, , though they are keeping limits. Here in a non-Wyndham managed resort, OPEN. I'm overlooking the Harborwalk. Not a mask to be seen. I was at Walmart earlier (wearing my mask) and maybe 20% of customers wore them. It was the same story in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> My kids are totally confused. We came in from Disney on March 6th and they stayed in until last Wednesday. They watched me sew several hundred facemasks and send them to pilots. They saw the news. And then, it was done. Like it was just a bad dream. They point out the lack of masks and the lack of social distancing. It is just mind-boggling.



That’s probably a big reason why FL has their highest ever number of cases for the last 7 days. This is from the Washington Post:

“Since the start of June, 14 states and Puerto Rico have recorded their highest-ever seven-day average of new coronavirus cases since the pandemic began, according to data tracked by The Washington Post: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, *Florida*, Kentucky, New Mexico, North Carolina, Mississippi, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas and Utah.”

14 states and Puerto Rico hit highest seven-day average of new coronavirus infections


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/08/14-states-puerto-rico-hit-their-highest-seven-day-average-new-covid-19-infections-since-june/


----------



## Braindead (Jun 9, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> That’s probably a big reason why FL has their highest ever number of cases for the last 7 days. This is from the Washington Post:
> 
> “Since the start of June, 14 states and Puerto Rico have recorded their highest-ever seven-day average of new coronavirus cases since the pandemic began, according to data tracked by The Washington Post: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, *Florida*, Kentucky, New Mexico, North Carolina, Mississippi, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas and Utah.”
> 
> ...


Then every big city that had protest had better go back on lockdown. Statistics would indicate many protesters would fall in the vulnerable category


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 9, 2020)

That makes me respect them even more. Don’t kid yourself that only one race or age group, if that is your assertion, is involved in the protests. It is much more widespread than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Jun 9, 2020)

I have every respect for “them” in the world!! Your word not mine. Only one of us inserted race here!! It wasn’t me.
You would have to be blind if you think only one race was-is participating in the protest!!!


----------



## dgalati (Jun 9, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Post card company or did you take advantage of someone here on TUGG asking for help?? I’ve heard about some of your deals- offers to TUGGers


Stanley please refrain from insulting or slandering someone's personal character. Unlike the way Wyndham tried to take advantage of you when you recinded there is no misinformation or Wyndham math involved when I make a deal.  All deals I do are very transparent and both parties are satisfied. When you deal with people on the square and level like I have that is ussually the final out come.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 9, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> That’s probably a big reason why FL has their highest ever number of cases for the last 7 days. This is from the Washington Post:
> 
> “Since the start of June, 14 states and Puerto Rico have recorded their highest-ever seven-day average of new coronavirus cases since the pandemic began, according to data tracked by The Washington Post: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, *Florida*, Kentucky, New Mexico, North Carolina, Mississippi, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas and Utah.”
> 
> ...


With the spike in cases I wonder if Wyndham will let owners roll 2021 points over to 2022 if another shut down is eminent?


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 9, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I have every respect for “them” in the world!! Your word not mine. Only one of us inserted race here!! It wasn’t me.
> You would have to be blind if you think only one race was-is participating in the protest!!!



Yes, but by them, I meant all the protestors. What did you think I meant?


----------



## dgalati (Jun 9, 2020)

Normita said:


> Today I spoke to a Wyndham agent who said that all guest confirmations, whether made by telephone or online would be honored.  True???


 Did this agent you spoke to try to sell you more points also?


----------



## Braindead (Jun 9, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Yes, but by them, I meant all the protestors. What did you think I meant?


When you used the term “them” I interpreted that to mean one race in particular, because of the way it was used in your sentence. I would’ve used “the protesters “. I used “protests” in my first response, I didn’t reference “them” or a race


----------



## Silverdollar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> That’s probably a big reason why FL has their highest ever number of cases for the last 7 days. This is from the Washington Post:
> 
> “Since the start of June, 14 states and Puerto Rico have recorded their highest-ever seven-day average of new coronavirus cases since the pandemic began, according to data tracked by The Washington Post: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, *Florida*, Kentucky, New Mexico, North Carolina, Mississippi, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas and Utah.”
> 
> ...


Could the rise in cases be due to lack of masks and social distancing, or the significant increase in testing (or both)? More testing would naturally lead to more confirmed cases. Personally, I would like to see whether there has been an increase in 7-day average of hospitalizations and deaths in these states. That could shed some light on whether the increase in cases is mainly due to more testing.  

Another thing to consider: Georgia is not listed among this group. Their 7-day rolling average is down in new cases, hospitalizations and deaths. Yet, the governor of Georgia was highly criticized for reopening the state because some thought he reopened too early. So far he has been vindicated. 

With that said, there are still many unknowns about Covid 19 and Wyndham is having to "navigate these waters" with great caution, and I appreciate that.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 9, 2020)

Braindead said:


> When you used the term “them” I interpreted that to mean one race in particular, because of the way it was used in your sentence. I would’ve used “the protesters “. I used “protests” in my first response, I didn’t reference “them” or a race


“Statistics would indicate many protesters would fall in the vulnerable category“

My post was in response to the statement above. Since the ”vulnerable category” includes African-Americans and the elderly, and clearly most of the protesters aren’t elderly, it sounded to me as if you were saying the protestors are mostly African-American. It wasn’t clear which is why I said, “if that was your assertion”. I accept that you didn’t mean it that way but I still don’t know who you’re referring to when you say many protestors would fall in the ”vulnerable category“.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 9, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Stanley please refrain from insulting or slandering someone's personal character. Unlike the way Wyndham tried to take advantage of you when you recinded there is no misinformation or Wyndham math involved when I make a deal.  All deals I do are very transparent and both parties are satisfied. When you deal with people on the square and level like I have that is ussually the final out come.


Darn coincidences coincidences. A post looking for help & the next day you’re posting you just picked up a 1.4mil GD contract for free with all 2020 MFs paid.
Most post card companies would not let that contract go for $0 without at least trying eBay.

But I’ll take your word that the two are not connected


----------



## Braindead (Jun 9, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> “Statistics would indicate many protesters would fall in the vulnerable category“
> 
> My post was in response to the statement above. Since the ”vulnerable category” includes African-Americans and the elderly, and clearly most of the protesters aren’t elderly, it sounded to me as if you were saying the protestors are mostly African-American. It wasn’t clear which is why I said, “if that was your assertion”. I accept that you didn’t mean it that way but I still don’t know who you’re referring to when you say many protestors would fall in the ”vulnerable category“.


Let’s call a truths!! Elderly are protesting, obesity etc. There’s a lot of vulnerable groups besides race.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 9, 2020)

Silverdollar said:


> Could the rise in cases be due to lack of masks and social distancing, or the significant increase in testing (or both)? More testing would naturally lead to more confirmed cases. Personally, I would like to see whether there has been an increase in 7-day average of hospitalizations and deaths in these states. That could shed some light on whether the increase in cases is mainly due to more testing.
> 
> Another thing to consider: Georgia is not listed among this group. Their 7-day rolling average is down in new cases, hospitalizations and deaths. Yet, the governor of Georgia was highly criticized for reopening the state because some thought he reopened too early. So far he has been vindicated.
> 
> With that said, there are still many unknowns about Covid 19 and Wyndham is having to "navigate these waters" with great caution, and I appreciate that.


I agree with you. We have a trip to Bonnet Creek planned for October. I’m really wanting to go but I also want to know that Wyndham and Disney are being very thorough.

Another thought I had about the list is that Florida is on the list despite firing the analyst a few weeks ago that refused to manipulate the data as the governor allegedly wanted her to.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I agree with you. We have a trip to Bonnet Creek planned for October. I’m really wanting to go but I also want to know that Wyndham and Disney are being very thorough.
> 
> Another thought I had about the list is that Florida is on the list despite firing the analyst a few weeks ago that refused to manipulate the data as the governor allegedly wanted her to.



The biggest health hazard I felt that I was subjected to at Bonnet Creek last week were the fumes from all the cleaning products lol


----------



## Richelle (Jun 9, 2020)

GC are being allowed starting June 15th.  You'll also be happy to hear that they are giving owners exclusive access to Wyndham owned inventory that's normally for rentals.  New email a few minutes ago.

Dear Richelle, 

We know you count on us to help make your vacation dreams come true, and this summer is no different. I’m excited to share that this week marks an important milestone as we continue the phased reopening of your resorts. Doors are now open at more than 80 resorts. As guidelines across the country continue to ease, we expect to have about 130 resorts open by the end of June. 


We continue adapting to state and local regulations as well as public health guidance to create a fun and safe vacation for you. 

  •      We are working to reopen pools at most resorts. Specifics on the pool openings for each resort are available here. 


  •      We will begin honoring guest reservations, beginning June 15, as occupancy allows. And, additional reservation types such as exchange and rental will soon be accommodated. 

  •      We want to help owners get on vacation faster so we are making Wyndham-owned inventory, which is normally designated for rental and other uses, available exclusively to owners. 

  •      We are prioritizing owner reservations and working to honor as many as possible. If your owner reservation is impacted, you have my commitment that our team will help you find another vacation opportunity. 


  •      To help keep you and our associates safe, associates are thoroughly trained on enhanced health and safety protocols, and you'll notice them practicing social distancing around the resorts. Associates are also provided with personal protective equipment including face masks and temperatures are screened prior to reporting for work. 

  •      During the temporary resort closures, we implemented our new Vacation Ready program, enhanced cleaning and safety measures to give you piece of mind while you’re on vacation. 

  •      We recognize that COVID-19 has had a lasting impact on our lives, including how we vacation, so we have relaxed more than 30 club rules and policies to make vacation planning easier. 



Thank you for trusting us with your vacations, this year and for a lifetime. Our doors are open and we’re ready to help you create your vacation memories. 

Sincerely, 



Geoff Richards
Chief Operating Officer
Wyndham Vacation Clubs


----------



## Eric B (Jun 10, 2020)

From Wyndham's COVID-19 site yesterday:


When can I expect to send a guest on a reservation? 

Since beginning our phased reopening efforts, we have been prioritizing owner reservations over all other reservation types. Beginning June 15, 2020, as we open for additional occupancy, we'll begin welcoming back guests of owners at resorts where there is availability.


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 10, 2020)

Eric B said:


> From Wyndham's COVID-19 site yesterday:
> 
> 
> When can I expect to send a guest on a reservation?
> ...


It sounds like this is more an accommodation for those that bitched about no guest reservations than actually being able to confidently have the ability to guarantee that your guest will be able to go. The parameters have been set. Guests are still at the bottom of the barrel. Only when full occupancy occurs can you use guest certificates. I see no change in what Wyndham is doing except for the rental units given to owners first.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jun 10, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Braindead said:


> Darn coincidences coincidences. A post looking for help & the next day you’re posting you just picked up a 1.4mil GD contract for free with all 2020 MFs paid.
> Most post card companies would not let that contract go for $0 without at least trying eBay.
> View attachment 21876
> But I’ll take your word that the two are not connected











						Wyndham Grand Desert- 723,000 Points  | eBay
					

Wyndham Points can be used at any Wyndham location! Wyndham Grand Desert. 723,000 Club Wyndham Plus Points, Allocated January 1st of every year. WYNDHAM WILL TAKE SEVERAL WEEKS TO COMPLETE THEIR END OF THE TRANSFER.



					www.ebay.com
				



Most post card companies make their money charging sellers $$$$ to relieve them from paying maintenance fees. Deals are a dime a dozen. This one wasn't free at $57 but with seller paying closing and transfer costs its pretty close.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2020)

Wyndham Grand Desert- 723,000 Points  | eBay
					

Wyndham Points can be used at any Wyndham location! Wyndham Grand Desert. 723,000 Club Wyndham Plus Points, Allocated January 1st of every year. WYNDHAM WILL TAKE SEVERAL WEEKS TO COMPLETE THEIR END OF THE TRANSFER.



					www.ebay.com
				



Most post card companies make their money charging sellers $$$$ to relieve them from paying maintenance fees. Deals are a dime a dozen. This one wasn't free at $57 but with seller paying closing and transfer costs its pretty close.
[/QUOTE]
You brought your 1.4mil contract into the conversation and call me cynical but something stinks really bad here!!!
1. You’ve posted on strategically timing a purchase so the eBay sale was hands down a better buy with all 2020 points. They’re paying you around $2,000 to take the contract.
2. Because you understand number 1. Your free contract is a terrible deal if you stated actual facts. You would’ve been better off to pay $2,500 for the same contract with this years points. You know better and this makes no sense especially since Wyndham is allowing the rollIng of this years points at anytime at no charge. You can do that even if you’re not VIP.
3. Since the 1.4mil is such a bad deal,  how is it bad for the owner if it’s the contract the TUGGer has looking for help. It will cost about $3,000 extra in MFs and transfer costs than using Ovations. Add on top of that if they qualify for 3 years of points with $0 MFs. At $5 MF on 1.4mil points is $7,000 a year so another $21,000 the owner might miss out on. So this is costing the owner $3,000 to $24,000 Extra if this is your FREE contract.
4. Because this makes no sense I think @TUGBrian or moderator @ecwinch should verify your free contract. If you cost a TUGGer $3,000 to $24,000 looking for help I’ll let them decide what actions to take.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Wyndham Grand Desert- 723,000 Points  | eBay
> 
> 
> Wyndham Points can be used at any Wyndham location! Wyndham Grand Desert. 723,000 Club Wyndham Plus Points, Allocated January 1st of every year. WYNDHAM WILL TAKE SEVERAL WEEKS TO COMPLETE THEIR END OF THE TRANSFER.
> ...


You brought your 1.4mil contract into the conversation and *call me cynical* but something stinks really bad here!!!
1. You’ve posted on strategically timing a purchase so the eBay sale was hands down a better buy with all 2020 points. They’re paying you around $2,000 to take the contract.
2. Because you understand number 1. Your free contract is a terrible deal if you stated actual facts. You would’ve been better off to pay $2,500 for the same contract with this years points. You know better and this makes no sense especially since Wyndham is allowing the rollIng of this years points at anytime at no charge. You can do that even if you’re not VIP.
3. Since the 1.4mil is such a bad deal,  how is it bad for the owner if it’s the contract the TUGGer has looking for help. It will cost about $3,000 extra in MFs and transfer costs than using Ovations. Add on top of that if they qualify for 3 years of points with $0 MFs. At $5 MF on 1.4mil points is $7,000 a year so another $21,000 the owner might miss out on. So this is costing the owner $3,000 to $24,000 Extra if this is your FREE contract.
4. Because this makes no sense I think @TUGBrian or moderator @ecwinch should verify your free contract. If you cost a TUGGer $3,000 to $24,000 looking for help I’ll let them decide what actions to take.
[/QUOTE]


dgalati said:


> Stanley please refrain from insulting or slandering someone's personal character. Unlike the way Wyndham tried to take advantage of you when you recinded there is no misinformation or Wyndham math involved when I make a deal.  All deals I do are very transparent and both parties are satisfied. When you deal with people on the square and level like I have that is ussually the final out come.


Stan no one mentioned cynical but your insinuations and slanderous comments need to stop. Only in your mind did someone take advantage of someone asking for help.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

Stan no one mentioned cynical but your insinuations and slanderous comments need to stop. Only in your mind did someone take advantage of someone asking for help.
[/QUOTE]
Kind of sounds like an admission to me.
1. Did you cost a fellow TUGGer thousands to possibly over $25k looking for help? Could easily be over $25k if this years points are intact.
2. Did you purposely post false information trying to distract from the contract in question?


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 11, 2020)

Stan no one mentioned cynical but your insinuations and slanderous comments need to stop. Only in your mind did someone take advantage of someone asking for help.
[/QUOTE]
Kind of sounds like an admission to me.
1. Did you cost a fellow TUGGer thousands to possibly over $25k looking for help? Could easily be over $25k if this years points are intact.
2. Did you purposely post false information trying to distract from the contract in question?[/QUOTE]


I'm sure the benefits of Ovations were fully told to the owner seeking help. Yea, that's the ticket! 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jun 11, 2020)

.


raygo123 said:


> I'm sure the benefits of Ovations were fully told to the owner seeking help. Yea, that's the ticket!
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


Read the whole thread. I mentioned Ovations numerous times. I also recommended @Grammarhero to other posters that were looking to just walk away. 








						We want to walk away from our [Wyndham] ownership and stop paying MF's.  Consequences?
					

I am 85 and in declining health and my wife and I can't use the Wyndham Resorts vacation programs anymore.  Additionally, the maintenance fees are steadily climbing and causing us a financial burden.  I can't seem to find any takers, anywhere, even for free.  We have clear title and fees are all...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2020)

dgalati said:


> .
> 
> Read the whole thread. I mentioned Ovations numerous times. I also recommended @Grammarhero to other posters that were looking to just walk away.
> 
> ...


They obviously didn’t read it or understand it, if they did there was no reason for them to post looking for help. The more you post the more guilty you sound trying to justify yourself


----------



## dgalati (Jun 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> They obviously didn’t read it or understand it, if they did there was no reason for them to post looking for help. The more you post the more guilty you sound trying to justify yourself


Like you didnt read or understand the developer purchased contract you rescinded after signing. Or maybe it was just a way of renegotiating what was said and agreed upon after you further researched the purchase and found out you were hoodwinked?


----------



## dgalati (Jun 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> The contracts have transferred. Slow but I’d still buy from them again. I’ll take a chance with them at a bargain price!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 11, 2020)

maybe you two should take this little tiff to a private message.  (or at least stop reporting each others posts)


----------



## Braindead (Jun 11, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> maybe you two should take this little tiff to a private message.  (or at least stop reporting each others posts)


No problem, I thought it would be important to you IF dgalati cost a fellow TUGGer say $20k but I guess you don’t care by your response.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 11, 2020)

I keep clicking on this thread hoping for a discussion about Wyndham Guest certs.  Instead I see the non-stop bickering back and forth.  Knock it off.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2020)

the back and forth is not necessary, should someone feel they have been wronged by another member they can report it.


----------



## grey678 (Jun 13, 2020)

You are not mentioning we are owners too and not able to travel and pay far more than the one week owner.  We were told when we purchased they would buy back your time when
not able to use iot.  Fat chance of that, if they did you would not have people renting out their time.  This should be fair for all parties,   Yes I do feek a class action suite might
have some results,  Wyndham has lost previously......  I would like to see the HOA address this.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 14, 2020)

grey678 said:


> You are not mentioning we are owners too and not able to travel and pay far more than the one week owner.  We were told when we purchased they would buy back your time when
> not able to use iot.  Fat chance of that, if they did you would not have people renting out their time.  This should be fair for all parties,   Yes I do feek a class action suite might
> have some results,  Wyndham has lost previously......  I would like to see the HOA address this.



Suing because you could not use your timeshare during COVID is unlikely to yield any results as Wyndham was following the rules local governments also put in place. Also they relaxed or waived numerous policies to accommodate owners. You didn’t lose use of those points as they extended the deadline to move them forward to the end of your use year. You can still use them this year, next year, or the year after that.  They did all they could to salvage your usage. Now if you want to sue because they told you that they would buy back your unused usage (which you still have the opportunity to use), good luck with that. Unless you have something in writing you have no proof. No proof means no win. Your lawyer still charges you legal fees and you walk away with nothing except a lighter wallet.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 14, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Suing because you could not use your timeshare during COVID is unlikely to yield any results as Wyndham was following the rules local governments also put in place. Also they relaxed or waived numerous policies to accommodate owners. You didn’t lose use of those points as they extended the deadline to move them forward to the end of your use year. You can still use them this year, next year, or the year after that.  They did all they could to salvage your usage. Now if you want to sue because they told you that they would buy back your unused usage (which you still have the opportunity to use), good luck with that. Unless you have something in writing you have no proof. No proof means no win. Your lawyer still charges you legal fees and you walk away with nothing except a lighter wallet.



Good advice Richelle. I know you belong to several of the different Wyndham Facebook groups and we see people on them all the time crying we should sue over this or that. Good luck with that you fools is what I usually think.

I had a group of attorneys contact me  8-10 years ago. After the first call I mentioned to someone I know that I had received the call asking if we wanted to participate in the class action lawsuit this firm was organizing. The person I know knows a whole lot more about Wyndham than I ever will and has friends in management. He was horrified at first until I explained that we had no interest in joining the lawsuit and it was only a voice mail.  He told me what happens when you sue Wyndham.  So the next time one of the attorneys from this firm called it was when I wasn't at work and I answered the phone not knowing who was calling. I knew I was going to tell him we weren't interest but I thought I might as well ask some questions before I did that. His responses to my questions verified everything my person had told me.

Recently I read about a lawsuit that finally concluded. It was the same group of attorneys and sounded like the lawsuit we were contacted about.  Out of a whole list of complaints in the lawsuit I believe there was only one that the judge didn't rule against.  The one thing the judge ruled for seemed to me like it made the whole lawsuit a joke. I didn't bother to keep reading to see how much money the judge awarded because I wondered if Wyndham will appeal that one thing and win on the appeal so no one gets any money. In class action lawsuits like these it's in the agreement you sign that you are responsible for certain expenses if the lawsuit loses. And it can amount to thousands of dollars.

There's big money in class action lawsuits for the lawyers but not for the owners who participate in these lawsuits. With class action lawsuits even if you win you'll only end up with a fraction of what you paid if you bought developer. The lawsuits typically take several years, your account will likely be frozen once the suit you're participating in enters litigation and if you don't keep paying your maintenance fees even though you now can't use what you have then Wyndham will foreclose.  Typically when Wyndham settles out of court they buy you out for however much and you get what's left after the lawyers take their cut, you can never own Wyndham again and you have to sign a non-disclosure agreement.

The one thing that makes Wyndham vulnerable is the laws about elder abuse. You only have to be 60 years old to count as an elder. The lesson everyone needs to learn is always get whatever the salesperson is telling you in writing and insist it be signed by corporate.


----------



## am1 (Jun 14, 2020)

I am sure Wyndham and it agents have done things they could be sued for but it is knowing what things and proving it.  No different then any other large company.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 14, 2020)

The one thing that makes Wyndham vulnerable is the laws about elder abuse. You only have to be 60 years old to count as an elder. The lesson everyone needs to learn is always get whatever the salesperson is telling you in writing and insist it be signed by corporate.
[/QUOTE]
Putting whats agreed upon in writing is the most important part of a contract. Sales promise and say a lot but if its not in writing is not part of the contract. I would also suggest to read the contract and make sure all info is correct or as presented before signing.


----------



## Briayon (Aug 19, 2020)

jerrybev said:


> weeks ago we decided not to go  to myrtle beach, S.C. this June and called Wyndham to see if we could get a  guest certificate and give the unit to a friend.  I was told that it probably will  get canceled.  We  went ahead and  requested a guest certificate, it was granted and confirmation sent to us and our guest May 29.   Corporate said, if it is going to be canceled, it will be canceled 14 days out,  which would be May 29 and it was not canceled on May 29.   However,  On june 3,  (9 days out from check in) we received an email that the reservation had been cancelled.  We called Wyndham and they said that no guest certificates usage will be allowed through the end of year 2020.   As result of Wyndham's action, we had to disappoint and  inform our guest of the negative news that they had been canceled.


Really?  Ive done this 3x over the past 2 months. No problem.  Is it just that location?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2020)

Briayon said:


> Really?  Ive done this 3x over the past 2 months. No problem.  Is it just that location?


Yes, with Covid-19, Wyndham was cancelling reservations.  This post is from June, so maybe you are having better luck now with your GC's.


----------

